

Data Without Borders logo contest - agconway
http://datawithoutborders.cc/2011/08/logo-contest/

======
s2r2
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/datawithoutborders.cc>

seems down at the moment

edit: 'not found' now, but seems to be here
[http://jakeporway.com/2011/08/data-without-borders-logo-
cont...](http://jakeporway.com/2011/08/data-without-borders-logo-contest/)

~~~
jakeporway
thanks for catching that! our servers weren't ready for ycombinator :P will
have the original url back up soon

------
lean
How patronizing. This is a great way to alienate all but the worst designers.
No professional would ever validate such an insult with a response.

"Plumbing contest!! Fix our leaky sink! Do all the work upfront, IF we like
it, you'll get a gift card worth 10% of the price!"

~~~
qF
Seeing that the project in question is mostly aiming at NGO's and non-profits
I'm assuming that 'data without borders' is not a commercial enterprise. In
which case it's not uncommon to have these sorts of contests where the
'reward' is meant as a 'thank you' rather than a full compensation.

From a purely economical/business perspective you're (kinda) right, but from a
human/charity perspective it seems rather harsh to consider this an 'insult'..

~~~
lean
>NGO's and non-profits I'm assuming that 'data without borders' is not a
commercial enterprise

Not-for-profit doesn't mean no-profit, doesn't mean no-income, doesn't mean
no-expenses. You can get a crappy logo for $500, I doubt that's beyond their
operating budget.

>but from a human/charity perspective it seems rather harsh to consider this
an 'insult'..

Spec work is spec work, it will always be insulting. "But the guys doing the
insulting are really nice!" is not an excuse.

